# Компьютерные технологии > В помощь системному администратору >  Usergate 5  и почтовые клиеты

## zisadm

Сеть из 7 компов, Active Directory, Terminal server. Подключение к инету с использованием VPN (такие настройки дал провайдер, др. провайдеров нет).  Распустил И-нет  через Usergate5. Инет работает, а OutlookExpress(Нужен для работы ящика на маил ру, стоит у всех сотрудников)  упирается, хотя Лотус(почтовый клиент, для корпоративной почты, стоит только у шефа и глав буха) работает как часы. Прописать в Usergate POP и SMTP для mail.ru -- перестанет работать Лотус. 
Если бы не этот интернет через VPN -- поставил бы Kerio.(Пробовал --только всякая хрень получается).
Пожалуйста, помогите запустить  OutlookExpress

----------


## yarkeyev

Не используя NAT, настраивал через назначение портов
например для mail.ru 
pop.mail.ru source_ip port:110 destin_ip port:110
smtp.mail.ru source_ip port:25 destin_ip port:25
для других почтовых серверов указывал на локальный станциях другие порты, например r66.ru
(pop)r66.ru source_ip port:111 destin_ip port:110
(smtp)r66.ru source_ip port:26 destin_ip port:25
минус такого метода для каждого нового почтового сервера придется создать два правила для smtp и pop.
Думаю есть более простая реализация,я поделился своей

----------

